# For Sale: Nismo Z-Tune R34 GT-R



## gijsje (Mar 25, 2006)

Don't know if this already came by or it is true but here is your change
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.860964030600696.1073741835.130447740318999&type=1


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

I know the owner, it's the real thing and it is for sale


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

price is scary!


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

It's such a cool car but not worth the money by a long shot...

''more than the new price of an Aventador'', so in other words £300K.

I'd have a 599 GTO + a well sorted R34 (with Z tune bits if need be) for the same cash then.

Ferrari 599 GTO als Sportwagen/Coupé in Cannes

+

Used 1999 Nissan Skyline R34 for sale in Essex | Pistonheads

But that's me.

I appreciate how rare the Z tune is and though it's more than just an R34 GTR with some bits added, the above is my opinion. 

Damn cool to have 001 though.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

bkvj said:


> It's such a cool car but not worth the money by a long shot...
> 
> ''more than the new price of an Aventador'', so in other words £300K.
> 
> ...


Couldnt agree more!!! 

Though I dont see whats so cool about owning the 001  opcorn:


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

This one's pretty leggy too isn't it? It's been used on track quite a lot aswell


----------



## Sayberwolf (Feb 7, 2014)

price????


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

grahamc said:


> Couldnt agree more!!!
> 
> Though I dont see whats so cool about owning the 001  opcorn:


_007_ Would be better right!!

I think £100k might be obtainable maybe slightly more..........from a guy with a car collection and money to burn..........who doesnt know how to drive

Each to their own and goodluck to the seller and future purchaser is all that can be said


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

007 on an aston, yes..... but a skyline, wouldnt make a difference to me


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

Sayberwolf said:


> price????


''more than a brand new Aventador'''

So £300K+ at least...if it's in AUD then £450K+

In case of AUD, that's a 599 GTO, properly modified R34 + your choice of either a Challenge Stradale, Scuderia, 458 Speciale or Murcielago LP640. And you'll still have change. I know what I'd choose...


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Something is only worth what someone is prepared to pay for it.
Advertising the car at £300K+ doesn't mean it will sell at that price but it's got everyone talking about it and spreading the word, globally - there's no such thing as bad publicity apparently...


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

but if someone was willing to pay £100k, why would they even bother discussing, if he wants more than £300k?


----------



## MB38 (Apr 25, 2014)

I reached out on behalf of a potential buyer. I'd be surprised if it goes for less than seven figures.


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

MB38 said:


> I'd be surprised if it goes for less than seven figures.


PMSL....:chuckle:


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

MB38 said:


> I reached out on behalf of a potential buyer. I'd be surprised if it goes for less than seven figures.


Zim dollars?


----------



## Max Boost (Apr 9, 2010)

bkvj said:


> Zim dollars?




No, Wim Wenders........


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

i know its a old post but did this ever sell? would be interesting to know what it sold for if it ever did

found this not sure if it is the same car or if it sold for the prices shown on the link

http://www.carscoops.com/2015/04/rare-r34-nissan-skyline-gt-r-nismo-z.html


----------



## itsmeyo (Aug 7, 2015)

I dont believe it sold, the owner also has an identical replica that he drives around, cant spot the difference


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

Makes my Hosaka 34 Look like a bargain at only £50k ish

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/402290-hosaka-r34-gtr-crazy-spec-once-lifetime-opportunity.html


----------

